# Private Elk tags 4 sale



## Drakew1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cow Elk Tags - Private Ranch
$650.00
Northern, UT | 2 Days
Contact: Drake 4352790016
|
Description
Come experience a unique elk hunt on our private ranch, allowing you over 2,500+ acres of private elk hunting ground stretching through beautiful mountain peaks, streams, and natural springs.. This property attracts a herd of over 200+ wild elk each year and stretches over some beautiful western mountains. Due to our annual crops the elk herd migrates in between our fields
Whats Included: -private landowner mitigation voucher tag (still must pay tag fee with UT DNR) - Perks Include;. -less than 5 miles from convenience store, which provides access to food/fuel.
+ your option of a possible 1/2 day guide fee available to nonresidents for 300$ ; includes option of Onsite Water-Power (35$ a night)
. These are excellent meat animals, so come shoot the cow elk of your choice. You couldn't pick a more beautiful ranch to harvest a wild Cow elk for this price anywhere else in the world.
Deposits are non refundable. Full tag price due at arrival. No refunds. (** Each Tag permits 1 vehicle access on ranch**) we also do not guarantee your kill, (we cant pull the trigger for you)
Whats Not included: fish and game private voucher tag fee. Utah residents ( 30$ ) . Nonresidents ( 218$)
Must have : Utah hunting license.
Hunt extends from Aug 21--January


----------



## Drakew1 (Aug 17, 2017)

You can contact me at 4352790016


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

$650???? Ill point you in the direction of a herd of cows with an otc tag that costs roughly $50 with a 3 month hunt time, 15 minutes from mcdonalds, comes with a view of the most stunning stars you've ever seen and if you act now I'll throw in a free solar eclipse!!!(must reply within the next week for free solar eclipse offer). For a whopping Free-Ninety-Free you too could climb through one of our illustrious canyons, including but not limited too, Big Cottonwood, Little Cottonwood, Corner Canyon, Millcreek Canyon, East Canyon, Parleys Canyon, and many many more!! Lucky contenders of this special once a in a lifetime every year hunt you could enjoy hunting basically in rich peoples backyards (please do not shoot elk in actual backyards) Its like owning the ranch without the yearly taxes!! If you act now "Said" OTC tag will magically become an ANY BULL ELK tag, oh I've said to much... Step right up folks there's only so many of these tags going around considering they are limitless and can only run out once the season is over, don't wait!! Act now!! (mumbles incoherently way to fast about reading proclamation, taking another look at the rules, and taking bow hunting ethics course)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're not interested, why comment? Some people really enjoy a private land hunt, and a $650 cow elk hunt is a pretty great deal for that market.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> If you're not interested, why comment? Some people really enjoy a private land hunt, and a $650 cow elk hunt is a pretty great deal for that market.


surrrrreeee why not turn the whole uwn into a giant commercial?
also you commented...so does this mean your interested? please send all money to Groganites gofundme cow elk hunt.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

Groganite said:


> $650???? Ill point you in the direction of a herd of cows with an otc tag that costs roughly $50 with a 3 month hunt time, 15 minutes from mcdonalds, comes with a view of the most stunning stars you've ever seen and if you act now I'll throw in a free solar eclipse!!!(must reply within the next week for free solar eclipse offer). For a whopping Free-Ninety-Free you too could climb through one of our illustrious canyons, including but not limited too, Big Cottonwood, Little Cottonwood, Corner Canyon, Millcreek Canyon, East Canyon, Parleys Canyon, and many many more!! Lucky contenders of this special once a in a lifetime every year hunt you could enjoy hunting basically in rich peoples backyards (please do not shoot elk in actual backyards) Its like owning the ranch without the yearly taxes!! If you act now "Said" OTC tag will magically become an ANY BULL ELK tag, oh I've said to much... Step right up folks there's only so many of these tags going around considering they are limitless and can only run out once the season is over, don't wait!! Act now!! (mumbles incoherently way to fast about reading proclamation, taking another look at the rules, and taking bow hunting ethics course)


I would like to take you up on your offer. Where are the cows? Afterwords Ill get a quarter pounder with cheese, and make it a large meal.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

countrydave801 said:


> I would like to take you up on your offer. Where are the cows? Afterwords Ill get a quarter pounder with cheese, and make it a large meal.


Go up millcreek.....look for elk poops...put a turd or two in your pocket for good luck...spin around three times while bugling and estrus calling...follow the north star EXACTLY 222 paces until you see a one horned deer...turn left, right, right left, up, down, A, A, B, B, Select, Start and that should bring you to the warp menu. select final showdown tunnel, dodge the fireballs, and Whaa-laahhh ELK CITY!!!


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

Groganite said:


> countrydave801 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to take you up on your offer. Where are the cows? Afterwords Ill get a quarter pounder with cheese, and make it a large meal.
> ...


The fireballs will make the hunt that much more worth it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> If you're not interested, why comment? Some people really enjoy a private land hunt, and a $650 cow elk hunt is a pretty great deal for that market.


Johnny, I agree with you 100%.

However, props to groganite. That was funny and seemed to be well thought out. Nice job.

With that said. This is a nice offer for some. Not me, but some will jump on it I think. Curious if this is within the Wasatch private landowner area?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

countrydave801 said:


> The fireballs will make the hunt that much more worth it.


Its Literally the "Highlight" of my hunt every year. :flame:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Groganite said:


> surrrrreeee why not turn the whole uwn into a giant commercial?
> also you commented...so does this mean your interested? please send all money to Groganites gofundme cow elk hunt.


Since every year there are a handful of posts asking for exactly this, I don't see how it was an inappropriate post. I did get a chuckle at the level of snark you got in your post, it was certainly well written and thought out. And as to whether or not I'm interested, I am not but I have passed the info on to a few people I know who might be.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Since every year there are a handful of posts asking for exactly this, I don't see how it was an inappropriate post. I did get a chuckle at the level of snark you got in your post, it was certainly well written and thought out. And as to whether or not I'm interested, I am not but I have passed the info on to a few people I know who might be.


Cheers Mate _O\\


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Gosh ****! $650 for a cow???? That's insane for someone to pay that much for a piece of ground that only has 200 elk living on it. do those elk poop gold nuggets or something?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

For that kind of moolah for a cow it should be guaranteed and come already aged, tenderized and vacuum packed for the freezer


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I know several people who have purchases serval of these land vouches over the year. I do know of a few friends of which are handicap, even a few elderly friends which take advantage of these. These hunts work out perfectly for them. This gives them a better chance to go out and do what they love. Hunt Elk! I'm personally glad that there are opportunities like this for them to go out, otherwise they wouldn't ever go. I have had the chance to tag along on a few, what a great fun hunt. Say what you will, but for 650$ for someone to go out and do what they love is well worth it. It's no different than someone going on a vacation. I am not sure which ranch this is, but I know there are a few around. As for me, I personally probably won't be going on a hunt like this anytime soon. But when I get up in age, I really would look into something like this. So thanks for posting.

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess one way to look at it is this, for some folks who may not have the ability to take time off work (even unpaid leave for a few) or cannot physically walk over uneven surfaces this may be worth it to them to fill their freezer, $650 is still cheaper and healthier than buying a cow for slaughter. The only issue I have with this thread is the OP pops up on here to sell a tag/service, yet offered ZERO contribution to the forum, and likely never will be heard from again after getting their money.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was his first post and quite likely his last. 

While I wouldn't do it there are others out there that will for one reason or another. To each their own. 

I also like those that jump on here and say that they can go out their backdoor and shoot a cow elk, but do they ever offer to help someone on the forum that is having problems finding elk?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> It was his first post and quite likely his last.
> 
> While I wouldn't do it there are others out there that will for one reason or another. To each their own.
> 
> I also like those that jump on here and say that they can go out their backdoor and shoot a cow elk, but do they ever offer to help someone on the forum that is having problems finding elk?


Actually i got a few PM's last night from some out of staters wanting to know locations....and YES I did send them google cords to some decent spots on the front where they can bow hunt. and yes I did charge them Free-Ninety-Free for said locations and saved them $650. They were mighty thankful for the phone call i gave them and the specific directions.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Its all about perspective.....for someone who makes $65,000 per month, $650.00 for a cow tag is nothing more than a couple hours of cheap fun. Kind of like how us more average folks would view going to a movie. I know a guy who buys 2 private land bull elk tags every year for $7,000 each. Most years he gives them away to employees. Some years he lets his kids shoot them. Some years they don't even get used. 

It takes all sorts of folks to make the world go 'round.------SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

$500 - $650 is very common for PL cow elk vouchers. If you can float the coin, not a bad way to go.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I know a guy who buys 2 private land bull elk tags every year for $7,000 each. Most years he gives them away to employees.


Where do I send my application??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$650 is alot to some people, virtually nothing to others. 

Its cheaper than a Disneyland trip, and probably alot more meaningful for some family that watches their kid get his/her first ever big game animal with no drama. 

Plus, those elk cause alot of damage to lands. The $$ does go towards upkeep and allows more elk to live vs having the DWR kill them. Remember, for everyone hunting private land, thats one less person to compete with on the public lands. Dont people here complain about elk all being on private lands? Private lands could use more pressure to move elk off onto surrounding public lands. I'm not seeing the down side here

We as hunters shouldn't disparage other hunters as a general rule.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What Dallan said, for some it is a money maker and a way to recoup property damage done by elk. We get them once in a while but not every year, last one I got I could have sold for 5 or 6 hundred dollars but I gave it to a 15 year old boy that always wanted to hunt. Taking him and helping him get his first big game animal along with his dad and brother was way more fulfilling and great memories that I couldn't buy for $650.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

$650 will get ya 2/3rds of a day on an unsuccessful guided Wyoming Bighorn Sheep hunt....uh....not countin' the tip.

just sayin'

.


----------

